# A suspicious afternoon...starring Ranger!



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

First, poor Ranger missed his breakfast today. His dumb owner forgot to thaw his breakfast last night. While Ranger has eaten hard-as-a-rock frozen solid meals before, said owner thought making Ranger do that outside in -30 temperatures would turn Ranger frozen solid. Silly me thought that having breakfast a few hours late would be the lesser of the two evils, but as it turns out, Ranger disagreed. (He did get an egg and some cookies for a snack so he wasn't starving, despite his version of the story).

A few hours later, his meal still hadn't thawed out...AT ALL. I have a feeling it had something to do with the kitchen window looking like this:









So breakfast was then going to be "lunch". I let Ranger outside after promising he can eat in a few hours. Apparently Ranger didn't want to wait.

I hear a big ruckus outside and go out to investigate. Ranger is now zooming around the yard, like so:









Then, I spot something bizarre on the ground









What IS that?









Oh no, I say. Oh yes, Ranger replies.









FEATHERS. Feathers all over the deck. Feathers all over his muzzle. Feathers.All.Over.The.Yard


















Did you eat a critter, Ranger?









Apparently, yes.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

OMG! The picture with the feathers on his face is priceless!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

OMG. that was hilarious! Thanks for brightening my day!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This made me smile! I love the picture story! Silly boy, Ranger...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ooooh, Ranger!!!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mom...
How's a boy supposed to make it on eggs and cookies?
Next time put my meal package in the sink and fill up the sink with cool water.
It will thaw in a jiffy and I get my meal!
From Ranger...via Karen


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Poor boy, has to take care of lunch,all by himself.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Don't everyone feel too bad for Ranger...what he DIDN'T say is that he had a big ol' 2.5 lb turkey dinner at 8pm the night before! : That's partly the reason his breakfast today turned into lunch. 

What I didn't foresee was some little critter turning into lunch, as well. :no:


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I guess he decided to fix his own breakfast, or brunch. 

Tepid water in the sink will thaw frozen food in about 20 minutes.


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Well this is a lunch that nature intended! Good Ranger 
ps: My girl Aika hunts and eat field mouses...what a snack.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Silly Mom, you know I didn't have breakfast. I was just finding my own food and it was YUUUUMMMMYYYYY!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I laughed so hard at this!!! Ranger is quite the character, but even better, YOU are quite the storyteller. If you haven’t published anything yet, it’s high time. Let me know if you need an editor


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

can't get much more natural or raw then that!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Sosoprano said:


> I laughed so hard at this!!! Ranger is quite the character, but even better, YOU are quite the storyteller. If you haven’t published anything yet, it’s high time. Let me know if you need an editor


Why thank you! Actually, I am working on something in the hopes of getting it published...just need to find an interested party!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I so enjoy hearing about and seeing pictures of Ranger's always interesting and amusing adventures.

I agree, you're a great storyteller with a great Character (Ranger).


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

That was really good story telling!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

At least we know that Ranger can survive in the wild. My girls would just be searching the woods for their food bowls.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL! That's hilarious (though not for the critter)! Thank you for the giggles.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Cute story and love the pictures but I would be concerned about him eating a sick bird. It possibly was just too cold to get away but still; not something I would be happy about.

love the last shot oh yum, yum!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh Ranger.....you cracked me up with thoughts of Sylvester and Tweety bird images runing through my mind.. I know your not a cat but couldn't help the thought...LOL


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Why thank you! Actually, I am working on something in the hopes of getting it published...just need to find an interested party!


Good for you!!! I’m so happy to hear it; you really are quite talented. And if finding a publisher is proving to be a challenge, you might consider either signing up with a literary agency or self-publishing through Amazon. I’ve known authors who have done well with both routes. Just a thought (and apologies for going a bit off-topic ).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Life with Ranger is usually pretty interesting...never know what that weirdo is going to get up to.

Angelina - I don't think he actually ate anything, in retrospect. There was no mangled body anywhere in the yard but he threw up 3 hours later and nothing came out but some egg shells from breakfast and a piece of turkey bone from his supper the night before (which is why he threw up). So while I thought he HAD eaten something, his belly was pretty empty!


----------

